# "Foodie" moving to Cairo: looking for specialty grocers



## jemiljan

I am moving to Cairo in February. Previous times that I lived there (in 1987-88, 1992-3, and 99-2000), food shopping options for gourmet cooking were limited. I love to cook several types of Asian food (Chinese, Japanese, Korean, Indian, Persian), European food (French, Spanish, Italian), and also Mexican and Caribbean food, and also some kinds of health food. 

I only briefly stopped into the Metro Market in Maadi during my job interview, and saw some products, but not everything I was looking for. I did find soy sauce and fresh ginger. Many Sekem vegetables seem to have expanded. 

I would like to know if I can buy:

East Asian foods:

Thai curry pastes
Tom Yum paste
fish sauce
galangal root (preferably fresh)
Fresh thai basil
Fresh lemongrass
Tofu
miso
umeboshi plums
seaweed- laver for sushi, wakame for soups, and kombu for stocks and other dishes.
soba noodles
udon noodles
sushi rice
jasmine rice
roasted sesame oil
kecap manis
sisho
sea salt (for making kimchi)
rice wrappers for fresh spring rolls
Bean thread vermicelli "glass" noodles
rice noodles

Indian: 

basmati rice
Fresh fenugreek
fresh curry leaves
papadams
chickpea flour
asafoetida (hing)
semolina (for making rotis)
toor dal (yellow split peas)
urad dal
paneer cheese
nan

Persian: 

dried limes (Limu-ye Amani)
Barberries (zereshk)
Saffron- the real stuff, not safflower
pomegranate syrup (rob-e anar)

Spanish:

Pimenton (dulce, hot, and smoked paprika)
saffron
valencia rice
Spanish oilve oils
Sherry (manzanilla, fino, amontillado) 
Sherry vinegar
bacalao

Italian:

Sun dried tomatoes
arborio rice
prosciutto

italian cheeses

french cheeses
foix gras
truffles

Turkish-greek

sucuk sausage
kayseri cheese

anchovies
achovy paste

Mexican: 
corn tortillas
flour tortilla
dried chilis (Ancho, cascabel, pasilla etc)
Epazote
pinto beans (dried or canned)
black beans

Health food:

Nutritional yeast flakes 
Marmite
Vital wheat gluten
high-gluten bread flour
whole-wheat flour
pastry flour
fresh bread yeast

Walnuts
pecans
pistachios
almonds

good quality chocolate for eating and baking (green & black, or unsweetened)
peanut butter

I'll think of more later.

Oh, I also am lactose intolerant, and need to buy lactase enzyme tablets, and also alpha- galactosidase enzyme or "Beano" type enzyme. 

Thanks! Shukran jazilan!


----------



## PoleDancer

Good question.

I'm not going to run through the list, but some pointers would be:

Alpha Markets (on the Corniche in Maadi) does a more extensive selection of foreign food than most. That's where I head for Indian and East Asian ingredients, though the Indian selection tends to be very limited (I couldn't even find garam masala). I and no doubt many other Brits would love to know of a good Indian food store.
Carrefour does some stuff. Thai curry pastes can be had there (red, green and Tom Yam, but sadly never Massaman).
Loads of Sushi restaurants here, so clearly someone is importing the ingredients, but I've never come across a Japanese produce section in any shop.
Gourmet Egypt does some bits and pieces you will struggle to find elsewhere. It has a reasonably good cheese counter.
I chanced on this Maadi foodie blog, which may contain a few pointers


----------



## txlstewart

Fruit stands in Maadi have fresh ginger. Nut man on Road 9 has walnuts. Metro on Road 9 will special order things. Miriam Market carries a lot of foreign goods. 

Your list was so long that I only partially read it.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hello and welcome to the forum.

Please do not add any more to your shopping list.

In Cairo you will find that a certain item can be available for months and then you know longer see it on the shelf for another year. Lots of international produce is available but whilst we enjoy food from home most of us make do and are happy with what we can buy locally. If life for you would be intolerable without the said items then Cairo is not for you.


Maiden

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## jemiljan

*Thanks all*

PoleDancer, I read on another blog by a woman who no longer lives in Cairo that there is a guy named Hassan who sells Indian products. The information is a bit old, so I don't know if it is still current. I'd love to hear if it is still in operation:


----------



## canuck2010

If any of those products are canned, dried, or packaged, it would probably be easiest to just bring a year supply with you when you move here. Anything can be found in Cairo, but it will most likely cost more and be difficult and time consuming to find.


----------



## jemiljan

canuck2010 said:


> If any of those products are canned, dried, or packaged, it would probably be easiest to just bring a year supply with you when you move here. Anything can be found in Cairo, but it will most likely cost more and be difficult and time consuming to find.


Yes, but products like fresh basil, lemongrass, and galangal are best fresh. Egypt has the perfect climate to grow these products, and I know that Thai restaurants serve them, so I wasn't sure if any of the grocers have picked up on this.


----------



## txlstewart

Bring seeds with you.


----------



## jemiljan

*Indian Grocer on Road 9.*



PoleDancer said:


> Alpha Markets (on the Corniche in Maadi) does a more extensive selection of foreign food than most. That's where I head for Indian and East Asian ingredients, though the Indian selection tends to be very limited (I couldn't even find garam masala). I and no doubt many other Brits would love to know of a good Indian food store.


Thanks so much, PoleDancer. I suppose Carrefour has coconut milk too? 
I suppose that I can bring some seaweed laver and powdered wasabi, as it's lightweight.

If you search using the term "Indian grocer in Cairo!", you'll find a blog that give some info on an Indian grocer in Maadi. The exact address on the 3rd floor of building 106, Road 9 in Maadi. They also gave a number 0111883800. That said, the info is a bit old, so I don't know if it still exists or not.



> Carrefour does some stuff. Thai curry pastes can be had there (red, green and Tom Yam, but sadly never Massaman).


Good to know! I presume that they have coconut milk? How about Thai basil, lemongrass, and galangal?



> Loads of Sushi restaurants here, so clearly someone is importing the ingredients, but I've never come across a Japanese produce section in any shop.


Years ago, Sunny's market in Zamalek had some stuff, but then again, seaweed laver and wasabe isn't the heaviest thing to stick in my bag. I suppose some local rice can be used.

I also found a reference to a place called Bio Shop, which sells tofu and some health food. Not sure if this exists either. 

What about tortillas and dried chilis? Or real Saffron from Iran or Spain?

Thanks!


----------



## jemiljan

MaidenScotland said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum.
> 
> Please do not add any more to your shopping list.
> 
> In Cairo you will find that a certain item can be available for months and then you know longer see it on the shelf for another year. Lots of international produce is available but whilst we enjoy food from home most of us make do and are happy with what we can buy locally. If life for you would be intolerable without the said items then Cairo is not for you.
> 
> 
> Maiden
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Thanks, as I noted above, I've live in Egypt several times before, and so am more than familiar with "making do" on local products. I'm merely trying to gauge what is available these days, and it seems from PoleDancer's very helpful reply above, far more stuff is available now than back in the 80's and 90's.


----------



## jemiljan

txlstewart said:


> Fruit stands in Maadi have fresh ginger. Nut man on Road 9 has walnuts. Metro on Road 9 will special order things. Miriam Market carries a lot of foreign goods.
> 
> Your list was so long that I only partially read it.


I hadn't heard of Myriam market before. Thanks.


----------



## jemiljan

txlstewart said:


> Bring seeds with you.


That will work for the basil, but not the rest. Fresh fenugreek is easily grown though, using hilba seed...


----------



## jemiljan

*Fresh mushrooms?*

I forgot to ask if one can possibly buy fresh mushrooms in Egypt these days? That is something that they never had before. If so, what kinds? Or can you buy dried or canned asian mushrooms ( ****ake, woodear, etc)


----------



## PoleDancer

jemiljan said:


> Thanks so much, PoleDancer. I suppose Carrefour has coconut milk too?


I think so, but I can't recall for sure. Getting coconut milk has never been a problem though. Alpha Market certainly stocks it.



jemiljan said:


> How about Thai basil, lemongrass, and galangal?


I've never seen them here.



Thanks for that.



The profanity filter said:


> ****ake


Love it.. Good to know we're shielded from the names of Japanese mushrooms. I'm tempted to try naming a certain town in North Linconshire here.


----------



## GM1

have a look here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/egypt-expat-forum-expats-living-egypt/95045-special-vegetables.html


----------



## Maireadhoey

Saffron, mushrooms and lemongrass are available in Seoudi at much more reasonable prices than Alfa or Miriam. If you are stuck for lemongrass it grows wild around the boundaries of Katemaya go help yourself or the gardeners will cut it for you if you ask politely, a little baksheesh and it's no problem


----------



## canuck2010

KIMO market in degla has lemongrass too. 

There used to be a lady at CSA who grew fresh spices to sell on food day, but I'm not sure if she is around any more.


----------



## MaidenScotland

canuck2010 said:


> KIMO market in degla has lemongrass too.
> 
> There used to be a lady at CSA who grew fresh spices to sell on food day, but I'm not sure if she is around any more.




Yes she is still selling.


----------



## jemiljan

*Re: vegetables*



GM1 said:


> have a look here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/egypt-expat-forum-expats-living-egypt/95045-special-vegetables.html


I had searched for various items, but hadn't thought to search for "vegetables". Unfortunately the Makar Farms link doesn't seem to work. Does it no longer exist?


----------



## jemiljan

*Seoudi*



Maireadhoey said:


> Saffron, mushrooms and lemongrass are available in Seoudi at much more reasonable prices than Alfa or Miriam. If you are stuck for lemongrass it grows wild around the boundaries of Katemaya go help yourself or the gardeners will cut it for you if you ask politely, a little baksheesh and it's no problem


Thanks so much! I hadn't heard of Seoudi market either, and I figured the stuff must be growing about, as it's the perfect climate, and related to reeds and such. 

Thanks!


----------



## jemiljan

*Japanese mushrooms*



PoleDancer said:


> Love it.. Good to know we're shielded from the names of Japanese mushrooms. I'm tempted to try naming a certain town in North Linconshire here.


LOL! Someone needs to lighten up!


----------



## Cairo Cathy

East Asian foods:

Thai curry pastes Carrefour
Tom Yum paste Carrefour
fish sauce Carrefour
galangal root (preferably fresh)
Fresh thai basil
Fresh lemongrass
Tofu
miso Carrefour
umeboshi plums
seaweed Carrefour
soba noodles glass 1cm soba and Chinese soup noodles Carrefour
udon noodles carrefour (sometimes)
sushi rice use Egyptian short grain as it is very glutinous 
jasmine rice Carrefour
roasted sesame oil Carrefour
kecap manis
sisho
sea salt (for making kimchi)
rice wrappers for fresh spring rolls Carrefour
Bean thread vermicelli "glass" noodles Carrefour
rice noodles Carrefour

Indian:


Check out this blog of an Indian women who lived in Cairo.
Whazzup Egypt !!!

basmati rice Carrefour
Fresh fenugreek you can buy the Helba seeds and grow fresh from any spice shop Egypt is one of the biggest exporters of it
fresh curry leaves 
papadams freezer Carrefour
chickpea flour buy peas in any spice shop and ask them to grind it for you
asafoetida (hing) Downtown spice shops Bab a Louk
semolina (for making rotis) Carrefour
toor dal (yellow split peas) Carrefour
urad dal Carrefour
paneer cheese no paneer but you can get Turkish Haloumi in Carrefour
nan make yourself 

Persian:

dried limes (Limu-ye Amani) most spice shops have dried key limes
Barberries (zereshk)
Saffron- the real stuff, not safflower
pomegranate syrup (rob-e anar) Carrefour

Spanish:

Pimenton (dulce, hot, and smoked paprika) Carrefour has ordinary paprika
saffron
valencia rice
Spanish oilve oils
Sherry (manzanilla, fino, amontillado)
Sherry vinegar Carrefour
bacalao

Italian:

Sun dried tomatoes make yourself in Summer and preserve in olive oil and garlic
arborio rice Carrefour
prosciutto

italian cheeses

french cheeses brie and camembert Carrefour
foix gras
truffles

Turkish-greek

sucuk sausage
kayseri cheese haloumi Carrefour

anchovies Carrefour
achovy paste Carrefour

Mexican:
corn tortillas Carrefour
flour tortilla Carrefour in freezers and in Hyper One freezers
dried chilis (Ancho, cascabel, pasilla etc) any spice shop
Epazote
pinto beans (dried or canned) Carrefour
black beans Carrefour

Health food:

Nutritional yeast flakes
Marmite Metro sometimes has it
Vital wheat gluten
high-gluten bread flour
whole-wheat flour Carrefour
pastry flour 
fresh bread yeast ask any bread baker shop selling the Egyptian bread for a bag of it it's called Khameera beera they charge you a few piastre

Walnuts Carrefour
pecans Carrefour
pistachios Carrefour
almonds Carrefour

good quality chocolate for eating and baking (green & black, or unsweetened) Carrefour Swiss chocolate and green and black and they also sell Hersheys cooking drops but that is really terrible chocolate!! better with the Swiss or British
peanut butter Carrefour


----------



## Cairo Cathy

Fresh basil, coconut milk, fresh and canned mushrooms, are all in Carrefour.
If you need any seeds they sell them per gram at the Cairo University Argriculture campus really cheap.
All the ones that grow in Egypt.

I've also seen Sheitaki and portobello mushrooms in Carrefour but not always.


----------



## GM1

with me the website of Makar is working: Makar Farms Products


----------



## jemiljan

canuck2010 said:


> KIMO market in degla has lemongrass too.
> 
> There used to be a lady at CSA who grew fresh spices to sell on food day, but I'm not sure if she is around any more.


I read a bit on the CSA website. Are you referring to their monthly bazaar? Or is this a different event?

Thanks!


----------



## jemiljan

*Makar Farms*



GM1 said:


> with me the website of Makar is working: Makar Farms Products


Thanks! It must have been timing out here in the US. Looks to be terrifically delicious! I am especially pleased to see such a wide range of greens. 

Thanks!


----------



## jemiljan

Cairo Cathy said:


> Fresh basil, coconut milk, fresh and canned mushrooms, are all in Carrefour.
> If you need any seeds they sell them per gram at the Cairo University Argriculture campus really cheap.
> All the ones that grow in Egypt.
> 
> I've also seen Sheitaki and portobello mushrooms in Carrefour but not always.


Thanks so much for this terrific information. It's great to know where I can purchase seeds. Thanks!


----------



## jemiljan

Thanks for taking the time to provide a detailed response, Cathy. Sounds like Carrefour is a must. While I had heard of it, but didn't have time to go there during my interview. I hope that this information will prove helpful to others out there as well. 

Thanks!


----------



## PoleDancer

You mentioned Turkish / Greek (not sure they like being linked together like that, despite the similarities in cuisine).

Whilst it's been a while since I've been in, the Deli on Road 216 had various Greek sourced produce, including some of their 'special meat'.


----------



## jemiljan

PoleDancer said:


> You mentioned Turkish / Greek (not sure they like being linked together like that, despite the similarities in cuisine).
> 
> Whilst it's been a while since I've been in, the Deli on Road 216 had various Greek sourced produce, including some of their 'special meat'.


Interesting. Most of these responses have been concentrated in Maadi, but I do wonder what may be available in other parts of town too.

Thanks!


----------



## ashika

Hi Jemiljan, so have you actually moved already? Did you have any luck finding hing urad dal and mung dal?


----------



## jemiljan

ashika said:


> Hi Jemiljan, so have you actually moved already? Did you have any luck finding hing urad dal and mung dal?


No, not until next month. Maybe someone else has scoped this out?


----------



## ashika

jemiljan said:


> No, not until next month. Maybe someone else has scoped this out?


Ok, I am moving next month too, so if I find something before you do, I will let you know . A few people have suggested Bab al-Khalq square, apparently there is a good spice shop there, so I will be visiting it....


----------



## jemiljan

ashika said:


> Ok, I am moving next month too, so if I find something before you do, I will let you know . A few people have suggested Bab al-Khalq square, apparently there is a good spice shop there, so I will be visiting it....


There is a famous herbalist -whose name escapes me at the moment- whose shop is located on Sharia' Ahmad Maher, walking away from the Museum of Islamic Art on Port Said in Bab el-Khalq. It's on the left side, the second or third block of of the street, about half way up before you get to Bab Zuwayla. I want to say it's named _Khidr al-'Attar_, but I might not be remembering the name correctly. It's probably the largest herb market in Cairo, and the proprietor is devoted to traditional medicine. 

I'm still curious to learn if that place in Maadi that I mentioned in a previous post still exists or not.


----------



## jemiljan

FYI: "The manager of Maharaja, Anoop Thajudeen, explains in more detail what Chef Manoharan is doing and hands out a list of the spices, most of which are available at a grocery store in Mohandessin called Al Ansary." See 
Al-Masry al-Yawm: http://www.almasryalyoum.com/en/node/14046


----------



## ashika

jemiljan said:


> I'm still curious to learn if that place in Maadi that I mentioned in a previous post still exists or not.


Hi Jemiljan, the place in Maadi is still operated by Hassan and he has some indian deals and spices ( I got some friends to call him up )

Another thing I wonder, would it be possible to get VEGETARIAN cheese in Egypt, I mean cheese that has vegetarian rennet in it for coagulating the milk? Does anyone have an idea? Thank you


----------



## jemiljan

*Indian Grocer on Road 9 and vegetarian rennet*



ashika said:


> Hi Jemiljan, the place in Maadi is still operated by Hassan and he has some indian deals and spices ( I got some friends to call him up )
> 
> Another thing I wonder, would it be possible to get VEGETARIAN cheese in Egypt, I mean cheese that has vegetarian rennet in it for coagulating the milk? Does anyone have an idea? Thank you


Thanks, Ashika. Have you moved yet? I still haven't gotten my visa.  
In any case, I would love to hear a more detailed report on what Hassan has to offer when you (or someone else) have some time. 

Regarding vegetarian rennet, I don't know that you can purchase it ready-made in Cairo, but I honestly doubt it. You basically have two options. Indian _paneer_ is made adding acid (usually lemon juice) to milk to make it coagulate. A friend of mine makes this and then places the curds in a cheesecloth and ties the end and hangs it from the faucet of her kitchen sink, so the whey can slowly drain away overnight. 

Another method is to use plants extracts that will coagulate milk. Among them are nettles قراص (Arabic _qurrāṣ_; ِEgyptian- _'urraṣ_), thistle بلان (_ballān_) , artichoke thistle or 'cardoon' قردون (Arabic _qardūn_ or _kharshūf barrī_; Egyptian _'ardūn_ or ), and milkweed حشيشة اللبن (_Hashīshat'ul-laban_). I've not tried making this myself, but understand that the prepared vegetarian rennets are made from these sources. I'm not sure if the chemical is present in ordinary artichokes, but the cardoon is closely related to it. 

Here are a few tips:

Come Together

What are the step by step directions for making Thistle Rennet? I am unable to find the answer.? - Yahoo! Answers

Serious Cheese: Creamy Thistle-Rennet Cheeses | Serious Eats

The Home Cheesemaking Blog: Homegrown Rennet


----------



## ashika

Hi Jemiljan, I have arrived last week, but I have not been able to make it to Hassans shop yet, hopefully I will pass by it soon!


----------



## jemiljan

ashika said:


> Hi Jemiljan, I have arrived last week, but I have not been able to make it to Hassans shop yet, hopefully I will pass by it soon!


Great! Let me know! I hope that they have some really good Basmati. I did see some kind of long grain that is now grown in Egypt. I haven't tried it yet, but here at home, I prefer Tilda rice for both Indian and Persian food. As I recall, the short grain rice can make decent sushi.


----------



## jemiljan

ashika said:


> Hi Jemiljan, I have arrived last week, but I have not been able to make it to Hassans shop yet, hopefully I will pass by it soon!


Hi Ashika, I'm here, but I haven't had a chance to get over to Hassan's yet. Have you been? I am in the midst of a ton of stuff, so I don't expect to have time for a couple of weeks.


----------

